# Lions, Lions, Lions



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 18, 2006)

"It is generally assumed that around 80-100 AD the Asian lion had become extinct in Greece and in the rest of Europe. In Western-Asia they remained widespread for the time being. In the Holy Land lions disappeared during the Crusades. In Pakistan the Asian lion was exterminated in 1810, in Turkey in 1870. In Iraq the last lion died in 1918 and in Iran (Persia) the last Asian lion was spotted by railway workers in 1942." by Salsassin 

Wow, its hard to imagine that the Lion was a frequent animal is the Meditarranean and Middleeast regions.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

Wikipedia article on lions


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 18, 2006)

as they say, "knowledge makes you sin on a more expansive scale"  

Anyway I was doing some inquiry as to the environment of the Middleeast during the Old Testament periods. And man is it beautiful. Imagine Lebanon was a forest where lumberjacks made a living???? And imagine Bears and Lions were regular animals in Palestine.

Now these places are nothing more than barren strips.

[Edited on 9-24-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Imagine Lebanon was a forest where lumberjacks made a living???? And imagine Bears and Lions were regular animals in Palestine.
> 
> Now these places are nothing more than barren strips.



Actually, Lebanon is renowned for it's cedar timbers. Just look at its flag. It still has right many wooded areas today, though granted it has a lot of barren steepes and fields too. A varied typography.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 18, 2006)

The Lebanon today is a ghost of its former self based on descriptions of the Bible.

I think the Lebanon of David, Solomon and Isaiah, looked something like Yosemite National Park.

man is so cruel. Now I have to day dream of how adventurous it was for Abraham and Jacob treaking to Palestine from Iraq, withstanding the dangers of robbers, wolves, lions, whilst living in tents and having Cattle as their primary means of employment. whew.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thas interesting stuff Keon!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> The Lebanon today is a ghost of its former self based on descriptions of the Bible.
> 
> I think the Lebanon of David, Solomon and Isaiah, looked something like Yosemite National Park.



You're probably right.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 19, 2006)

Bears. In addition to avoiding wolves, foxes and lions, the Patriarchs had to avoid Bears.

Syrian (Brown) Bear
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
Jump to: navigation, search
?
Syrian Brown Bear

The Syrian Brown Bear (Ursus arctos syriacus) is the smallest subspecies of Brown Bear. They are not a threatened species.

They are omnivorous, eating almost any type of food, including meat, grass, and fruits.






Hosea 13:8
I will meet them as a bear that is bereaved of her whelps, and will rend the caul of their heart, and there will I devour them like a lion: the wild beast shall tear them.

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by Slippery]


----------

